# Can we "paint" the Men's Clubhouse?



## nice777guy

Someone just pointed out to me that its pink...


----------



## Amplexor

Sorry, can't be done. It's part of the "new rules".


----------



## nice777guy

Amp - very disappointing - you're usually a lot more helpful!


----------



## nice777guy

Can I maybe hang up a Farrah Fawcett or Heather Locklear poster?


----------



## Chris H.

lol, I'll look into changing color backgrounds, any preference?


----------



## nice777guy

Maybe a light color of blue would be an improvement - on the sides around the avatars - and use the dark navy on the headers with the date and post #.

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Moon

I would most definitely be in favor of something besides pink. I get self-conscious when I post at work, lol.


----------



## Amplexor

Chris H. said:


> I'll look into changing color backgrounds, any preference?



Crud, upstaged by the big guy again!!!

"Smile and wave boys, smile and wave!"


----------



## RandomDude

Agreed!

But then again, as they say:
IT TAKES A REAL MAN TO WEAR PINK! :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

What about Farrah and Heather?

Guess I shouldn't push it, eh...


----------



## RandomDude

LOL yeah we shouldn't


----------



## WadeWilson

Cobalt or gun- metal.... Oooh how bout Camouflage...


----------



## nice777guy

WadeWilson said:


> Oooh how bout Camouflage...


YES!


----------



## Amplexor

Can we change the name to man cave and add some Barcaloungers??


----------



## nice777guy

Hate to sound pushy, but a couple of urinals would be nice too. And a mini-fridge.

Not sure what a Barcalounger is - but sounds cool!


----------



## chefmaster

*Can we "paint" the Men's Clubhouse?* 

Just wanted to second the motion.


----------



## Atholk

Who cares what color it is. I just want a setting where we see all the women naked when they post in the Men's Clubhouse.

Second thoughts... that might just encourage them.

WHERE'S MY STEAK?


----------



## lime

Haha as a female I also want to get rid of the pink! It's just awkward...Especially when it says "Talk About Marriage" at the top, with that picture of the bride and groom...I'm worried one of my guy friends will see it and think I'm trying to browbeat my boyfriend into proposing. No joke, this is a very real and strange fear of mine!

I say no to the urinals. Yes to the light blue. I think a color scheme with light blue and chocolate brown is pretty modern and innocuous. Or perhaps tan and brown, and replace the wedding scene at the top with a palm tree...It's like the honeymoon...

Ok I'm just seriously ready for winter to be over.


----------



## WadeWilson

mommy22 said:


> Oh, you guys. Just put your hand down your pants like Al Bundy and grunt like Tim Allen and you'll be fine. LOL!!!


Ouch... That hurt... ( removes hands from pants )


----------



## nice777guy

lime said:


> Haha as a female I also want to get rid of the pink! It's just awkward...Especially when it says "Talk About Marriage" at the top, with that picture of the bride and groom...I'm worried one of my guy friends will see it and think I'm trying to browbeat my boyfriend into proposing. No joke, this is a very real and strange fear of mine!
> 
> I say no to the urinals. Yes to the light blue. I think a color scheme with light blue and chocolate brown is pretty modern and innocuous. Or perhaps tan and brown, and replace the wedding scene at the top with a palm tree...It's like the honeymoon...
> 
> Ok I'm just seriously ready for winter to be over.


:rofl:

Maybe the whole site could be changed to a black and white newsprint look and feel - with "Daily Times" at the top, for those of us who browse from work!


----------



## greenpearl

Purple is a neutral color.

I like fuchsia, my husband likes black, so our apartment is decorated with purple! 

I am fine with the way it is, if there is any change, please don't be black or brown!


----------



## RandomDude

Purple is a **** color =/


----------



## WadeWilson

RandomDude said:


> Purple is a **** color =/


What!!

I happen to like purple... I think it's very royal...


----------



## RandomDude

>.<!

Purple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Look under common connotations!

:rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

My husband doesn't like purple, I like purple, purple is more endurable for him than pink and fuchsia!


----------



## WadeWilson

RandomDude said:


> >.<!
> 
> 
> Look under common connotations!
> 
> :rofl:




See just shows my point... Royal and noble... 
Thanx random...


----------



## RandomDude

Royal and noble AND **** 

:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

Can we get snacks? Something fried ... with bacon.


----------



## Amplexor

Don't forget some tasteful artwork.


----------



## nice777guy

Is that DaVinci?

Just don't cover up Farrah and Heather!


----------



## greenpearl

Amplexor said:


> Don't forget some tasteful artwork.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

LOVE IT!


----------



## Mrs.G

*Sexist with Space*

How come the men get a house and we only get a lounge? :rofl:
Joke. Who really cares?


----------

